# re-stretched my dash pad, pictures



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

not too bad for 30.00 and a few hours work


http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm impressed! :cheers

Bear


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That really did come out nice, good job! :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks guys, am looking for another backer, have an idea to do a custom one with a relief in it maybe the arrowhead, little more pre-smoothing of the transitions from bumper pad to metal and it would have been perfect, the vinyl is like glove leather so it stretched nice and in the problem areas i heated it with my gun to stretch out any wrinkles,matches my original armrest almost perfect and i have enough scrap to wrap all four of them as well... if i can get the process down may offer as a service, know we could do them under the 250-700 i was quoted for the padded vinyl repros or upholstery, and the construction biz is slowing down here for the winter.


----------

